# Baratza Virtuoso in 'good as an EK43' test shocker!



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sorry, the sensationalist headline is my doing.

http://m.thesweethome.com/reviews/the-best-coffee-grinder/

Not sure this study had any credibility at all.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

risky said:


> Sorry, the sensationalist headline is my doing.
> 
> http://m.thesweethome.com/reviews/the-best-coffee-grinder/
> 
> Not sure this study had any credibility at all.


I have both and for the money the Virtuoso is a great grinder my only niggle is the fact that it's not step-less. One click on the dial is about 1.5tds so you don't have as much control as with the EK. To me the brews are not as clean or as sweet as the EK but it still makes really tasty coffee. The EK also makes amazing espresso.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Do they even mention taste of beverage once.....?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

this image doest not indicate " rigorous scientific process "


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats done it

I'll await the plethora of EK's coming up in the for sale section as a result of the report


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If anyone wants to swap their EK for a Virtuoso just let me know.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

And if anyone wants a $40 glass of Côtes-du-Rhône...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know when 1.02mm, 1.30mm & 1.52mm became optimal grind sizes. https://www.mpechicago.com/coffee/images/uploads/pdfs/ground_coffee_analysisa.pdf

"Regular" grind has typically been coarser than "drip", US drip being coarser again than Euro drip.

Why weren't the grinders weren't tested at the same median grind, or why are "flatter" grinds are preferable?

The sieve intervals are a bit unconventional. They don't necessarily imply a bell curve. The "optimal range" changes with how precise you are trying to be.

As Xpenno says, it's odd to refer to "scores" without brewing & tasting anything, the "scores" are just the % of ground weights captured on the sieve.

All that said, I have no doubt the Virtuoso is great value for money (the biggest plus) & makes delicious French press & drip coffee, but then it's hard to find a reasonably built grinder that doesn't.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow!

When science goes bad.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Wow!
> 
> When science goes bad.


I prefer weird science


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I prefer weird science


Kelly LeBrock

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Apparently the mc2 is the equal to a nino now as well


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Apparently the mc2 is the equal to a nino now as well


You'll be telling us next, a Rocky is equal to an R120....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I prefer weird science


You just like sticking a bra on your head..


----------

